

Ask HN (Azure users): SQL Database or SQL VM - nreece

Hi guys, we are considering using Azure to host a medium-sized (in terms of traffic and DB&#x2F;IO read&#x2F;write) Web app, and wondering if anyone can share their opinion and experience.<p>Azure offers two main options for SQL Server databases: SQL Database (which seems like a managed high-availability database on a cluster) and SQL VM (which seems like an unmanaged&#x2F;self-managed instance on a VM).<p>In terms of cost and basic needs, SQL Database should be sufficient for us for now, but I&#x27;m not convinced about it&#x27;s performance (plenty of posts about slowness, even for simple queries &amp; small datasets). SQL VM will obviously be faster and more efficient, but the relatively higher cost is a prohibition.<p>What do you guys suggest? How has your experience been with either (or both) SQL Database and&#x2F;or SQL VM?
======
spydum
Consider you also trade high availability away when you build on a single vm..
I can't say I have used either on Azure, but the hosted db service seems more
attractive on a budget.

